# ¿para que sirve gstreamer en firefox?

## papu

no entiendo muy bien el gstreamer que es lo que hace la verdad, pero menos efecto tiene cuando se compila el soporte en firefox disponible.

supongo es un conjunto de librerias que permite reproducir ficheros multimedia, la gran mayoria de veces que leo las deficiiones en wikipedia u otros sitios me quedo más o menos igual, que si vlc, mplayer, wine, gstreamer....ufff!!

esto viene a razón de que estoy intentando ver como reproducir ficheros wmv embebidos en el firefox, puse el vlc que tiene un plugin para ello pero funciona solo con algunos videos.

saldudos, ad1

----------

## cameta

El problema de que solo te funcione con algunos videos se debe probablemente a que no tienes compiladas las use adecuadas en vlc.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vlc

fijate que se recomiendan bastantes uses.

----------

## Arctic

Mira este enlace de la wikipedia:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GStreamer

Una vez leido, no será difícil asociarlo con ciertas funciones de firefox.

Salu2

----------

## papu

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> Mira este enlace de la wikipedia:
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GStreamer
> 
> Una vez leido, no será difícil asociarlo con ciertas funciones de firefox.
> ...

 

hay tal lio de plugins con el gstreamer que uno se pierde además en su web no encuentro la relación de codecs que acepta de manera transparente es un poco caotico.

segun esto tendria que funcionarme wmv o quicktime en el navegador , quizás necesite instalar en el sistema un reproductor compatible con gstreamer, pero eso requiere muchos paquetes extra ya que uso kde. Esa use debería permitir usar wmv, quicktime en el navegador con gstreamer ¿o no?

```
There's also a separate GStreamer FFmpeg plug-in, which is a FFmpeg-based plug-in that supports many media formats such as MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, H.261, H.263, H.264, RealVideo, MP3, WMV, FLV, etc.[16][17] It was first released on 26 February 2004, with version number 0.7.1
```

son los que tengo instalados:

media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

 :Very Happy: 

p.d: bueno ya lo he solucionado el gecko-mplayer va perfectamente con wmv , quicktime, el problema que tengo es que no consigo limitar el buffer, el reproductor embebido no empieza el video hasta acaba de bajarse el 100%, incluso cambiando las opciones en el programa parece que no hace efecto,

¿alguien sabe como arreglar eso? mientras voy buscando info  :Smile: 

----------

